# Important Tackeroo rally



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Disaster,  I am afraid from my point of view. Our Hedsman has been 'rolled' by a stock bull and broken his arm, so the rest of us are taking in turns to milk for the next month or so as we cannot get a relief in. Which means I am not going to be able to take the weekend off of the rally. So as far as I am concerned you will have to count me out. I will PM every one who has said yes so far later tonight, I can still contact Tackeroo and make sure it is still ok for the rest of you if you would like me to. Very fed-up, but the animals have to come first as usual
Helen


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Helen
Sorry to hear the news, this working for a living can be a drag .
see you on the next one 
Twodogs


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Helen, 
thanks for the PM, sorry you can't make it for the w/e 27th, we will be there thinking of you,..can you not shoot up just for the day?


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Sorry to hear you will be unable to go to the meeting. Please pass on my sympathies to the Herdsman. But if he was trying to milk a bull I am not surprised it took exception. 8O 

Andrew


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

we shall still be there, and will also be thinking of you.

Agree, hope to see you on the next one!

Its thanks to you that this meet, Fleet?, Gathering?, :? got under way so sorry you can't make it.

Lyn


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the PM Helen, it's a shame you can't make it as it was your idea but I am sure the rest of us will have a glass or two for you. As you say the animals welfare come first. I have some very un-fond memories from the weeks following the birth of my children & would not want those poor cows to go un-milked for a weekend!


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your herdsman and now unable to getaway for the week-end.  We will have to meet up with you another time......... looks like it will be after march as we have just booked a ferry and are heading off to France and Spain next month.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Tackeroo*

Thanks for letting us know Helen sorry to hear of your troubles. We might not be able to make it either Ive got an abcess under my tooth and its driving me nuts and have just looked outside and its snowing thats all we need.Look forward to meeting you another time.

LadyJ894


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Tackeroo Rally*

HelenB, Sorry  to hear of your herdsman's injury and that you cannot make the Gathering of the Vans. I will still be going and hope others will turn up too. 
Unfortunately I won't be able to keep tabs on this forum as I'm away from home and my computer from tonight until after the rally.
So please, someone else turn up.
 
Pam (Bella) n "Jessica"


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Pam I will ring you if there are any problems with the site when I check with the warden nearer the date, the rest of you please check this forum for any news


----------

